# Never try this at home!!!!!



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

While coral snakes are the most venomous snake of the new world, they are not as dangerous as some think. Deaths are extremely rare. I know of 1 here in the U.S. in 50 years. No they do not have to chew on you to bite and yes their fangs are in the front of their mouth. Most of them are relunctant to bite. This guy however did try me a couple of times, he could not get a grip on my palm with his little mouth, I kept a close eye on him and shuffled my hand when I saw his mouth open.
AGAIN, NEVER DO THIS!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm speechless.  I can't even comment...  I know that I've had one loose in my truck, but I've never tried to handle one like that!

The only thing I can add is - NOT ONLY NEVER TRY THIS AT HOME, NEVER TRY IT ANYWHERE!!!!!.  It's pretty simple - every time someone handles a poisonous snake, they increase their chances of getting bitten.  It may never happen, but it only takes a split second...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

You are right rip18, that was the only venomous snake I have ever free handed. Don't know what came over me! Coral snakes just seem so amazing when you find them in the wild, they cause strange behavior in myself. 
AGAIN, NEVER HANDLE ANY VENOMOUS SNAKE, IF MY HOBBY KILLS ME ONE DAY, I ASKED FOR IT!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 3, 2008)

Very, very cool....man I love snakes, but like you said, it can cost you.  Now with that said I won't free-hand a venomous snake, I'm not that bold...

That's a very cool find....thanks for the pic


----------



## j_seph (Jul 3, 2008)

krazy with a K


----------



## Redbow (Jul 3, 2008)

Colorful little fellow he is! I have roamed the woods for decades, hunted, fished, dug bait, camped, and many other adventures in the outdoors but I have never run into a Coral Snake or seen one in the wild! I have often looked for them but I suppose they are very illusive critters!

Don't worry, I won't ever touch one if I do!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 3, 2008)

So it's true. Red on black friend of Jack , black on yellow dangerous fellow. I've heard that my whole life , but never laid eyes on one. Thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 3, 2008)

beautiful snake but .....

have you lost yer mind ..... 

just kidding your braver than me ....


----------



## Hoss (Jul 3, 2008)

That's one picture they will not get of me.  Pretty snake, but I'm not handling him.

Hoss


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

The red touches yellow rule only holds true in the U.S. The corals in central and south America don't plat by the rules.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 3, 2008)

i would love to see one in the wild when i had my camera handy but you won't catch me doin' that !!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool pictures of a pretty snake!

Dangerous, but pretty!


----------



## Camokid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Wow.......*

I was working on the pool 2 weeks ago when my wife came running out to get me........there was a 2 1/2 footer (coral) slithering across the driveway. wacked the head off with the shovel. It must be the weather (rain) out right now. In the past 2 weeks i've seen 5 different kinds of snakes running around the house. Had a 3 ft. black racer chase after me this past weekend.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> The red touches yellow rule only holds true in the U.S. The corals in central and south America don't plat by the rules.



True.  I had one get in my sleeping bag in Panama in the jungle.  Felt something "cool" at my feet.  Thought the bag was wet, then it moved.  Dumped my bag out and it was a coral snake...I chopped it into a million pieces and then looked all between my toes looking for  bite, scared the bejeezus out of me...and I'm not afraid of snakes, just that one.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

The biggest eastern coral I have ever caught was little over 3 feet.
Have seen an Allens coral in Costa Rica that was 4 1/2 feet. Awesome snakes. A hispanic man was killed by one in FLA 2 or 3 years ago. Trying to shove it in a coke bottle, and bitten several times on the hand. As with most other serious bites in the U.S. alcohol was involved. Snakes don't drink, so who's fault was it ?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> The biggest eastern coral I have ever caught was little over 3 feet.
> Have seen an Allens coral in Costa Rica that was 4 1/2 feet. Awesome snakes. A hispanic man was killed by one in FLA 2 or 3 years ago. Trying to shove it in a coke bottle, and bitten several times on the hand. As with most other serious bites in the U.S. alcohol was involved. Snakes don't drink, so who's fault was it ?



From what I understand there usually at least ONE of two variables involved with venomus snakebites:

1) Alcohol
2) Trying to kill it


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

70 - 90 percent of U.S. victims see the snake and know its a snake before they are bitten. Be nice to eliminate 70-90 percent if we could simply leave them alone. Australia has more venomous snakes than any country. The top 12 most ven. on earth. Less than one person per year dies from S. bite there. They know to leave them alone, hope one day we can figure that out here. Having said that, there are times when a venomous snake should be killed. But there is no reason to kill any snake at home in its own environment.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 3, 2008)

truely amazing!  I have never seen one either.  beautiful snake.  crazy man.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> ... But there is no reason to kill any snake at home in its own environment.



I agree.  Here's my snake


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful snake.


----------



## ClintW (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always remembered growing up that if the red touches black friend of jack. But if red touches yellow it will kill a fellow.
I hope this is true. Meaning the difference in a king snake and a coral snake. Just my .02


----------



## olcowman (Jul 3, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> As with most other serious bites in the U.S. alcohol was involved. Snakes don't drink, so who's fault was it ?



I reckon, but the only time I ever seen a grown up handle a snake like that, he was purty drunk! And guess what the outcome was...I wouldn't make a habit of that if you like to use your hands for much of anything else?


----------



## fussyray (Jul 4, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> AGAIN, NEVER DO THIS!!!!



You don't have to tell me, red touches yellow it will kill a fellow!!!!


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2008)

Tsk...tsk.....

You know better than that.

One that small would have a hard time biting you, but it's not impossible. There have been 2 fatalities since 1950 attributed to the Eastern Coral Snake, and none since antivenin was developed, but there's always a first time. There have been a lot of confirmed bites, but the ER protocol calls for antivenin on any coral snake bite, symptomatic or not. Fatalities that have been recorded in history have occurred in as little as 2 hours after the bite or as much as 26 hours. The LD50 for that venom is about 2-3mg of dried venom and the average yield from a snake is 2-6mg (and up to 12mg). LD100 is about 4-5mg. This venom is very dangerous even in small quantities.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 4, 2008)

Man germag, thought this thread was long gone. Yes this was foolish and this is the only hot snake I have ever FH. Will never do it again. A hispanic man died from Micrurus bite in FLA. last year I believe. From what I understand he was bitten several times while trying to put the snake in a softdrink bottle. Drunk of course! I have only had 2 close calls where I should have got nailed, Once with Micrurus and the other with Bothrops Asper!! Still get freaked out thinkin bout these experiences. Hots still scare me, so I am extremely careful. Also have a 2 year old now, find that I don't have to catch everyone I see now.


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2008)

I heard something about a fatality in Florida a year or so ago, but I haven't seen anything to substantiate it. It would not surprise me, though. Usually bites from coral snakes are either kids or intoxicated adults. Multiple bites from a good-sized coral snake could be very rapidly fatal. I've had a couple of "incidents" over the years...never from free-handing, but always from allowing my mind and attention to wander from what I was doing, allowing someone or something to distract me, or getting lazy and bypassing some safety procedure (not following protocol). Always my fault, though. Some bites are pretty doggoned painful....they'll make you pay attention for a while.


----------



## puredrenalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool lookin snakes!!


----------



## Tombuster (Aug 4, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> 70 - 90 percent of U.S. victims see the snake and know its a snake before they are bitten. Be nice to eliminate 70-90 percent if we could simply leave them alone. Australia has more venomous snakes than any country. The top 12 most ven. on earth. Less than one person per year dies from S. bite there. They know to leave them alone, hope one day we can figure that out here. Having said that, there are times when a venomous snake should be killed. But there is no reason to kill any snake at home in its own environment.



and this is coming from a man holding a coral snake........


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Aug 4, 2008)

*Killin Me*



GAranger1403 said:


> 70 - 90 percent of U.S. victims see the snake and know its a snake before they are bitten. Be nice to eliminate 70-90 percent if we could simply leave them alone. Australia has more venomous snakes than any country. The top 12 most ven. on earth. Less than one person per year dies from S. bite there. They know to leave them alone, hope one day we can figure that out here. Having said that, there are times when a venomous snake should be killed. But there is no reason to kill any snake at home in its own environment.




And what have you got in your hand?:


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 4, 2008)

Both of you guys are right, this was a very foolish thing to do. If my job/hobby injures or kills me one day I want everone to know it was my fault not an animals. Everytime I engage a venomous snake the thought crosses my mind that I am one mistake away from potential loss of life or limb! So far I have been fortunate, i have never been bitten by a venomous animal. The saying in the buisness is "its not if, but when you get bit" I hope to break that creed.Only time will tell. Right now the chances I take are worth it to save animals and more important to educate the public. Again, never try this at home! Bad move on my behalf.


----------

